# Man who killed Nev. officer was rapper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From Times Wire Reports

Copyright 2006 Los Angeles Times
All Rights Reserved

The man who killed a Las Vegas police officer responding to a domestic violence call was a rapper whose lyrics spoke of violence and hate, police said.

Rapper Amir Rashid Crump, 21, known as Trajik of the duo Desert Mobb, fatally shot Sgt. Henry Prendes, 37, who responded with a fellow officer to a home southwest of the Las Vegas Strip on Feb. 1, police say.

Crump is seen brandishing an assault rifle on the cover of the duo's 2005 debut, "L.Y.T. C.Y.T.I." Police say he fired an assault rifle at officers when they arrived at the scene. Crump was killed in the shootout.

"The guy who killed Henry was not talking [on his album] about wonderful things," said Las Vegas police Capt. Gary Schofield, who formerly oversaw the police gang unit. "It was hatred and violence."

February 13, 2006








_Copyright © 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I wonder if he ever "sang" about taking it up the ass in prision... probably not. But for his new album, "A Few Octaves Higher," he'll hopefully have the chance.

*Amir Rashid Crump* Amir Rashid, Amir Rashid... huh. Not all Muslems are terrorists, but so far, all the terrorists have been Muslems.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

but it doesn't seems like religous extremist, just like a prick ass "gansta rapper"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The dude will be singing that in hell.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

I'm a Las Vegas Metro police officer (originally from Mass.).This whole incident has been tough for us.We've had 2 unrelated massive shootouts with barricaded suspects in the last 10 days. One officer dead, one officer wounded and 2 suspects dead.I was at the scene of the this one.

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4480370

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=4486079


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A lot of action out there huh? Tons of arrests?


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> A lot of action out there huh? Tons of arrests?


Oh yeah...


----------

